# Bobcats offseason Discussion



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't think any of us really thought this team could do much in the playoffs and if you did you really needed to take a look at our roster. Still you just can't escape the conclusion that this version of the Cats were simply toothless. Even if not for the struggles of some of our players we lack scoring. Honestly we need Gerald to be our second best player and Jackson to be the third best player, but there's zero chance of that happening this offseason. Instead of relying upon those guys the obvious plan would be to acquire a player who'd create easier oppurtunities for them and for himself. Magic Johnson isn't walking through that door this offseason and neither is anyone else who fits that description.

Raymond may or may not be walking out the door. Right now I wouldn't really cry if he walked in front of a bus, but it's hard to believe that he's really regressed as much as it seems at this moment. If he's really this bad we should treat him like he has tuberculosis and get as far away from him as we can. I really think it's best to try to get him on a short and inexpensive contract. It's pretty certain that his market value is not what it was a couple of weeks ago. Really I'd love to trade Jackson for a relatively high draft pick or a young player. He's a player who needs to go to a contender, maybe we could try to ship him to the Hornets for their pick.

It's really depressing to try to think about ways to get this team where we want to be without succumbing to the feeling that we should probably just tank next year and try to get a high draft pick and a couple of top shelf free agents in 2011. Personally I abhor these sorts of strategies, and you'd have to get someone who was extremely competent to be the GM too. We simply don't have the means to execute a quick rebuilding program and there just isn't a logic to keeping this current roster together in the hope that they'd become a competitive team. It just isn't going to happen without draft picks or capspace, which we have none of this season. **** I hate the idea of intentionally sucking, but it's just as depressing to think of desperately trying to be mediocre for one or two more years.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

It really was kind of sad seeing Felton destroyed over and over again. I like the new enthusiasm MJ has brought in so hopefully he's determined to keep us competitive. The Okafor Chandler trade was for cap space right? That deal has to be up soon because it definitely wasn't a trade based on talent. I just hope stuff with Larry Brown gets figured out quick so we can go ahead and get a new coach in here.

No first rounder either guess our only hope for the future is for Gerald Henderson and Ajinca to turn into something competent which doesn't seem likely with Brown at the helm. Can't imagine Time Warner Arena is gonna like Henderson too much either with the way they treated J.J. though


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Free Wallace! Get this guy a superstar to play with! Jackson was a nice piece, but he needs more help.


----------

